# PAR for SMD5050 light tape strip?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anybody have the PAR value for these or a guestamate value
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-24V-SMD...uble-Row-Waterproof-Tape-rope-5M/291654016356
It looks to be 28.8W/Meter.

I'm thinking 3 strips x 1 meter long or 86.4 watts with good reflectors. I'm thinking of taking out my t5ho lamps and replacing them with the strips. The t5 power driver is sorta dead and is only powering 2 lamps instead of 3.

I want to play with color lights too like morning and night lighting so these RGBW lights would be great.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

https://heracolights.com/2014/03/10/3528-vs-5050-vs-5630-led-smd-diodes/ gives a comparison between 5050, 5630, and 3528. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../136594-smd-led-tape-based-light-fixture.html shows what I was able to get from 5630 leds. From that I would expect to get a little less from the double wide 5050 led than I got from 5630 leds. What you actually get depends on how much of the light from the leds you can get to go into the tank. I found that putting them inside a narrow aluminum channel was a very effective way to get most of the light to go into the tank. Just that can almost double the PAR you get with SMD leds.

I would love to get some PAR data from the double wide 5050 tapes.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

wow, those 5630 can output light. Too bad they don't come with RGB like the strip I'm looking at. This is going over a low tech tank anyway.
Here's my reflector. I was thinking of just reusing it and tape the strip to the reflector.









I guess I'd have to order the strip in a waterproof tube. Also I'm not sure how hot these things get. Heat sink?

I'll get PAR readings on the double wide 5050 if/when this project comes together.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The "heatsink" I have for mine is just thin aluminum angles. They get pretty warm, almost hot enough to make me want to move my finger off, but not so hot as to make me do so. They are designed to be stuck to almost any surface, even wood, so the heatsink isn't critical.

Those fluorescent tube reflectors do nothing when used with LEDs. The problem with leds is that they emit over about a 120 degree angle, so much of the light spills out. Just a straight surface, at right angles to the tape, is enough to reflect most of the light back down into the tank. Mine actually produces more PAR right at the front and back glass than in the middle, because of the re-reflection of that light off the glass. I have no spillover light at all - I can't see the LEDs without looking at their reflection from the water surface.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I saw your DIY SMD light fixture build. Very nice.
Good to know those LDD drivers won't work for these strips. I'll have to look for another driver that'll work/dim.

I ran across these channel lenses. It might help direct the light a little.
https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...enses-for-aluminum-led-profile-housings/3403/

**
It looks like all I need to dim these lights are PWM signals and mosfets for each channel to control the voltage.


----------

